# 350 Legend reload data



## saugeyesam

Is anyone handloading the 350 yet? I have components, but load data is non-existent. Trying to find data for Hornady 127gr XTP AND 165gr FTX bullets. I already had H110 powder which Guns and Ammo magazine had listed with a few other powders as suitable for the 350, so I'm going to start with that for now. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fireline

Take Aim at Rifle Reloading Data | Hodgdon Reloading


Find what you need in four easy steps. Select your cartridge type from the drop-down list. Then select your bullet weight, powder manufacturer and powder type. If you're unsure, or just want options, check as many boxes as you'd like. Click "Get Data" to view results.




www.hodgdonreloading.com






I use this site all the time


----------



## Spaniel235

thank you for the site...


----------



## saugeyesam

Thanks! I found what I was looking for. They sure don't make it easy lol

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

saugeyesam said:


> Thanks! I found what I was looking for. They sure don't make it easy lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Care to share your info?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## saugeyesam

fastwater said:


> Care to share your info?
> Thanks in advance.


I ordered this from Hodgdon. It has a few different loads with different bullets and powders. I took the load data for the Hornady 170grn SP and came up with a load for the Hornady 165grn FTX. I have some 147grn Hornady XTP's that I might load but I'm worried they might not perform well on deer at the velocities listed. I just know the 170grn Federal Soft Points I shot my 8pt with last year didn't open like it should have. It basically punched a hole in and out I found the bullet lodged in a half rotten log directly behind where the buck was standing. It was virtually intact except for some minor deformation on the nose and I think that was from hitting the log. I shot that deer at about 35 to 40 yards. I am a firm believer that at that close of range traveling at that velocity the bullet never expanded. Aside from punching through the deers heart there was very little tissue damage around both the entry and exit wounds. I was disappointed with that ammo performance to say the least. Even though it did kill the deer. I don't know... I've read about how this round drops deer in it's tracks... im just wondering if maybe a different bullet would make a difference.























Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Thanks for the info saugeyesam.
Thinking real hard about gearing up for reloading the cal.


----------



## saugeyesam

fastwater said:


> Thanks for the info saugeyesam.
> Thinking real hard about gearing up for reloading the cal.


I bought the Hornady 4 die set. They weren't cheap lol but I can use them in my AP press. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

saugeyesam said:


> I bought the Hornady 4 die set. They weren't cheap lol but I can use them in my AP press.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks again!
Have friends with....and I've shot the Win., Savage and Rugers.
Like the Rugers but don't care for the magazine hanging from the bottom. When rifle is slung...pokes me in the back. If the mag was more flush mount...would have most likely already bought one.
Like the Savage Axis but want the 22" bbl which Savage doesn't offer.
And though I've not shot it yet, am really looking hard at the TC 350. It shoulders very well. Not many independent reviews out yet so waiting a bit. Most likely will be the rifle I choose.

If I decide to go the 350 route, your info will be really useful as I plan to reload for it.


----------



## saugeyesam

fastwater said:


> Thanks again!
> Have friends with....and I've shot the Win., Savage and Rugers.
> Like the Rugers but don't care for the magazine hanging from the bottom. When rifle is slung...pokes me in the back. If the mag was more flush mount...would have most likely already bought one.
> Like the Savage Axis but want the 22" bbl which Savage doesn't offer.
> And though I've not shot it yet, am really looking hard at the TC 350. It shoulders very well. Not many independent reviews out yet so waiting a bit. Most likely will be the rifle I choose.
> 
> If I decide to go the 350 route, your info will be really useful as I plan to reload for it.


I bought the Savage Axis for my son it's a tack driver clear out to 150 yds we haven't shot any further but don't doubt its capabilities. I bought a CMMG Complete upper in 350 for my S&W M&P 15. It's just as accurate I was hitting an 8in steel plate every shot at 250 with it. That's with factory ammo even. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy

Thanks for the info SAM! 
I finally found & bought a set of 3, Lee dies,, & was wondering if you guys are using a final crimp on the bullets,,,,, as some websites suggested?
And I'm also wondering,,,,, Why Wouldn't a .357 bullet seat die work? I have a set sitting in my drawer.

Fastwater,,,,, 
I also hated that damn Ruger mag hanging out of the bottom,,,,,, for bench shooting & Jabbing into my back,,, that's one of the reasons why I sold my Ruger .450. I hated the clip, the sloppy bolt & the KICK!.

So I bought the Mossburg .350 & absolutely love it,, so far. Beautiful work on the bolt, barrel, & Trigger. I'm impressed.
I'll report back, after i get some home brews grouping,,, but at 50yds with a new barrel, it'll put 5 shots touching. & that's With the Cheapest Factory FMJ's.


----------



## papaperch

Always wondered why guys never consider single shots as a viable option. When I first picked up this CVA , in 350 Legend, I put an economy scope on it. It came with scope base already installed just as you see here. It impressed me so much. I replaced the economy scope with a Leupold 2.5 X 8. 

It shoots so well I will not post my results. I would be labeled a liar. Shot the cheapo FMJ Winchester loads first. Then decided to handload. At this point in time developing a 150 Grain bullet designed for the Remington 35. I resize it to 356.
Will post results when finished.

I fell in love with single shots quite by accident. My first was a Thompson Contender with 2 barrels.When Ohio first permitted pistols for deer I was ready.


----------



## saugeyesam

I bought the Hornady 4 die set. I do final crimp them. The problem I had was not so good Winchester brass. I full length resized some once fired brass and the primers didn't want to seat properly almost as if the factory primers were crimped in. I chamfered the primers pockets like I do for my 5.56 brass but had a few rounds that the primers came dislodged after firing and wouldn't allow the bolt to operate properly on my sons Axis. The more I investigated the problem I found a lot of reloaders that said the Winchester brass was pretty much garbage after being fired once. Since deer season is over I haven't really done much reloading. Starline has the best brass and Hornady is a very close 2nd. I'm going to order some Starline brass here soon. With all that being said minus the couple rounds that I had primer issues with I shot 3 shot groups at 150 yards that were about 3/4 of an inch out of my boys Savage Axis and I was clover leafing 3 shot groups at the same distance with my S&W M&P with my CMMG 350 Legend upper. Two loads shot the same groups. The first load was a 147 grain Hornady XTP and the other was a 165 grain Hornady FTX sadly we never had the opportunity to take a deer with either this year so I can't tell you how they perform. This one tends to be finicky to hand load and the amount of load data and available bullets are sparse. Hopefully that will change now that they've sold a ton or two of guns chambered for this round. I did shoot an 8 point with my sons Axis last deer season but I used 170 grain Hornady factory ammo. He went about 75 yards on adrenalin because his heart and one lung were blown out. It's definitely a deer killer. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline

That's some impressive shooting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lundy

From recent reloading manual


----------



## Doboy

THANKS Sam.

That's a crying shame about that Winchester Brass,,, specially when I bought about 8 boxes of their FMJ's, just for ability to reload 'em.
If I run into the same primer pocket problem, I'll definitely slam the crap out of them on the net. lol,,,, I LOVE to write *negative* review letters to large corporations! ;>)

Where's the best place to order a bag of 'STARLINE' brass?

I've been checking around for IN STOCK FTX Bullets just about every day, & I'm on 2 raincheck lists,,,,, (Natchez)
I'm even checking Berry's Bullets,,,,, I figured I'd just use their's for barrel burning & practice. Nothing in stock.


----------



## Doboy

papaperch said:


> Always wondered why guys never consider single shots as a viable option. When I first picked up this CVA , in 350 Legend, I put an economy scope on it. It came with scope base already installed just as you see here. It impressed me so much. I replaced the economy scope with a Leupold 2.5 X 8.
> 
> It shoots so well I will not post my results. I would be labeled a liar. Shot the cheapo FMJ Winchester loads first. Then decided to handload.* At this point in time developing a 150 Grain bullet designed for the Remington 35. I resize it to 356. Will post results when finished.*
> I fell in love with single shots quite by accident. My first was a Thompson Contender with 2 barrels.When Ohio first permitted pistols for deer I was ready.



SINGLE SHOTS.
Ya,,,, when the Legend round first came out, I really wanted to buy a SS barrel for my Encore,,,, they weren't making them yet. And I could just about buy 2 Mossburg's rifles for the same price,,, that's where I ended up, for now.
Who knows, I still might spring for a Thompson barrel.

I'll be watching for your posts,,,, I'd love to see how your reloads go
Thanks


----------



## Doboy

FYI,,,
I just checked the recommended load data that's listed in my Lee die set.
Case trim length,,, 1.710" 
Max OAL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,. 2.260" 
& they listed 3 bullets, 
125 Barnes x solid,, MIN oal 2.050"
147 XTP, ,,, 2.000"
& 180 Jacketed ???,,, 2.110"

* I always check my CHAMBER'S OAL before I crimp the first round,,,, & adjust bullet length accordingly.* 
*
On the front of the Lee booklet, in LARGE LETTERS, they listed; 
Bullet Dia,,, .357 9,07mm
Small Rifle Primers. (i'm surprised that they didn't say MAGNUM primers with some of the listed powders.?) 

(copyright 7-23-2019)*


----------



## fastwater

Doboy said:


> THANKS Sam.
> 
> *That's a crying shame about that Winchester Brass*,,, specially when I bought about 8 boxes of their FMJ's, just for ability to reload 'em.
> If I run into the same primer pocket problem, I'll definitely slam the crap out of them on the net. lol,,,, I LOVE to write *negative* review letters to large corporations! ;>)
> 
> Where's the best place to order a bag of 'STARLINE' brass?
> 
> I've been checking around for IN STOCK FTX Bullets just about every day, & I'm on 2 raincheck lists,,,,, (Natchez)
> I'm even checking Berry's Bullets,,,,, I figured I'd just use their's for barrel burning & practice. Nothing in stock.


Bet the same issue would be found with Browning brass as well since Winchester makes Brownings ammo.


----------



## papaperch

Tried two loads out of the CVA one was a 145 grain JHP it shot ok nothing fantastic. The other one was 115 grain cast lead bullet resized to .356. Loaded up some IMR 4227. Only loaded three as was strictly experiment. After firing the 3 of them. Walked up to target and was slightly astonished to see a three shot clover leaf. Distance was 75 yards. For a plinker/varmit round I think will be perfect. As most of you reloaders know very very seldom is the first load on any attempt a " keeper ".

If any would like the formula PM me for specifics


----------



## Spaniel235

papaperch said:


> Tried two loads out of the CVA one was a 145 grain JHP it shot ok nothing fantastic. The other one was 115 grain cast lead bullet resized to .356. Loaded up some IMR 4227. Only loaded three as was strictly experiment. After firing the 3 of them. Walked up to target and was slightly astonished to see a three shot clover leaf. Distance was 75 yards. For a plinker/varmit round I think will be perfect. As most of you reloaders know very very seldom is the first load on any attempt a " keeper ".
> 
> If any would like the formula PM me for specifics


Where are finding bullets? thanks


----------



## papaperch

Cast my bullets, the jhp I bought long time ago. But you are so right it is tuff finding anything


----------



## papaperch

Range 75 yds the 145 Grain JHP bullet final 3 shot sight in two cut green dot but not entirely happy with it











The clover leaf is about two inches high and to the left slightly. Point of impact is the green dot which scope is sighted in for the 145 JHP. The Legend is capable of accuracy obviously. When I develop a load group size is the most important factor to me. The scope can always be adjusted.

The 115 grain load is going into my load book, The 145 grain will be fine tuned a little more. Next two 170 grain Hornady and the 200 grain Cast powder painted these two will be hunting loads.


----------



## Smoketown79

Hello All...

I'm new to this site but wanted to share some info on bullets I found...Fury Custom Bullets out of Michigan makes jacketed 350 Legend bullets in 158, 170 and 180 grains. They even have several diameters...355, 356 and 357, as well as different nose lengths.

I just ordered a lot to reload for my Dad's 350 Legend. Honestly I haven't shot these yet, but with the shortage of reloading components currently I thought this might be something you folks may want to look into.

I can report back after I've loaded a couple different cartridges and let you know how they perform.

Thanks...
Tom in Mt Vernon


----------



## yonderfishin

I just was reading about 350 legend last week on another website. It was suggested for deer hunting in Ohio. I havent hunted in many years but with the crazy way the world has been lately , its something I want to be able to do. The only rifle I have is an AR so Im thinking about investing in a 350 upper etc for it just so the option is there if I need it.


----------



## papaperch

Yonderfishin - 350 is an excellent choice for deer in Ohio. For about the same amount of money as a 350 Legend upper would run you. Check out the CVA single shot scout rifle. I have both as in AR upper and the CVA. For fun shooting or plinking I use the AR. For a serious hunt ( is there any other kind ) I sling the CVA over my shoulder. Some think it is a handicap to hunt with a single shot. I used a single shot pistol as soon as they were legal. Now single shot rifle. I have never needed a follow up shot. I never felt undergunned using a single shot.


----------

